# sudden deaths



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

new kuhli loaches passed quarantine ok. They are very lively little critters and always touring the tank and eating. Quite fat too.
After adding to the main tank the 2 young platies died virtually overnight and the betta took a couple of days to die.The platies had been real plump the day before they died but were thin and they looked startled( I know they stare anyway but they had a more staring look) they were both at the top of the water, upright but breathing hard.
The betta was also breathing hard. When they all died they were in an upright position as if they were alive and just eating.
The other fish in the tank thus far are ok. They consist of 2 juvie sword tails, 2 juvie sail fins, another betta, 3 guppies and the loaches.
I wonder if fish can get respiratory diseases.
I had this happen a couple of times before when i added new fish to the main tank after they passed quarantine. its if they are carrying new virus to the tank and some fish die and some don't. Not a mark on the dead fish except they seem not to breathe properly.
Also i wonder if the continual activity of the loaches scared the platies to death. They have only been in with platies and guppies before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look up gill disease instead of respiratory and you will find some. Looks like kidney disease can cause those symptoms as well and so can water quality problems. http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/gill_disorders.html


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

not water problems for sure all the reading are in the right range-O,O,10-20 .Water changes done every 2 weeks as per usual. Can't see a darn thing on the fish or anything different about them. Would you treat the whole tank for something Anyway?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I might add a little salt, or some extra aeration. But I can't see treating if you don't know what it is. Do you know anyone who will cut open the gills and look at them under a microscope?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mousey said:


> Anyway?


ms:

I will use an example from experience here.

You would think that with pristine water inducing and raising guppies (or other very hardy fish) in a tank would not be a problem as many folks just chunk them in a tank and have more fry than they know to do with.

Alas this is not the case.

For guppies (as well as BristleNose Pleco's and several species of Rasboras) it was necessary to place them in one of my two five gallon tanks for a month or so.

WC's for these tanks are approximately 90% daily with water from my main tank.

I really do not have much of a clue here other than what you have described is very similar to my experience.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I always advise more water changes when you don't know what is going on.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

When you put the new fish in the tank, did you add any conditioners to the tank...such as Amquel+ or something like that? Some water conditioners will temporarily lower the oxygen level in the tank and advise to increase aeration for a couple of days after treatment. 
Also, could a toxin have gotten into the tank by accident? Air freshener, carpet powder, hairspray, colone? I've lost fish by this happening. Some would die from it and some it didn't seem to affect at all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you hadn't tested your water, I'd say mini-cycle, quick ammonia spike from increased fish load. New fish, new food? Anything else you changed?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Nothing else changed. I did use the Stability when I added the Platies but have been doing that for any fish transfers. Dunno- I am leaning more to the died of fright idea as those kulis are crazy things.
Dunno about the betta tho. he was getting white under the chin- inherited him from a friend who cycled her tank with him and some other fish because she really had no other choice, but her cycle lasted about 8 - 10 weeks because she kept overfeeding.
could all be coincidence.


----------

